# Camping at Lake Garda/website to drive you insane



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

This may be of interest to anyone trotting off to Garda

www.gardalake.it

Warning - if your PC has speakers the tune that plays could damage your sanity

Rapide561


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for that, we are spending ten days at Peschiera del Garda in August. The links on the site you quoted will be of some use.
First time in Italy with the van - it will be interesting to compare with the likes of Germany France Austria and Slovenia.

Cheers
Korky


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Pescheira del Garda is lovely

there is an intercity rail station there, direct to Milan, Venice, Verona etc etc

I have just put a post on the site about Italian Trains/timetables

Rapide561


----------



## 92914 (May 1, 2005)

hell o. WE are going to Slovenia via peschiera in 10 days time. We think we will stay at the Camping cheques site called Bella Italia. Any nowledge of this one or which one did you stay in.
Please advise. have you also been to Slovenia. We are looking for someplace to stay on the Istrian coast porteroz or Izola.
Thanks
Frankie


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

I have not stayed at Peschiera sul Garda before, but i have visited the town.

The town is lovely and if you are staying for a few days, there is a direct train to Verona, Milano and Venezia.

I stayed at Moniga gel Garda - www.trevisago.nl

I fly to Garda in May and am doing a "reccy" of other sites. Will report back at the 26th May!

Enjoy your trip

Rapide561


----------

